
Solving All the Wrong Problems - mmoya
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/10/opinion/sunday/solving-all-the-wrong-problems.html
======
CarolineW
So many submissions, so little discussion, and yet with so many submissions,
clearly lots of people think it's interesting and relevant. Will this be the
first submission that gets a substantial discussion?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12127803](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12127803)
(5 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12064083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12064083)
(4 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12150661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12150661)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12110238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12110238)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12100267](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12100267)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12072310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12072310)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066079)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12065530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12065530)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12064984](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12064984)

